# Theyorker's grow closet



## theyorker (Jan 30, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my closet.  It is 4' wide x 2' deep x 6.5' tall.  The first picture is the closet outside my garage.  The closet is a metal storage cabinet that I bought at Staples.  I used one of the metal shelves that came with it and put it 2' up and will use that to seperate the veg and flower chambers.  The second picture shows the veg chamber.  The third picture shows the flower chamber.  I am using ALL flourescent lighting.  I've attached 12 fixtures that each hold 2 bulbs around the inside walls.  It's hard to see because my camera sucks but I have 4 fixtures on the back of the cabinet and 2 on each door and then 2 on each of the sides.  I will also have 5 more fixtures that will hang on top of the canopy.  The last picture shows the cabinet closed up.  You can see the vent goes up into the attic where it is attached to a 6" 440 cfm inline fan.  I've used aluminum tape to make the cabinet air and light tight.  I've got a grow journal going and will be posting pictures of my grow as I go along.  I like this because I can lock the cabinet and know that nobody will be snooping.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 31, 2007)

awesome man


----------

